# Driving Licence After Getting Residency



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone 

Looking for a bit of guidance please... I got my 5 year residency certificate at the end of November (HooRah!) - do I now need to do something about my uk driving licence ?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Definitely.


----------



## steph71 (Jul 6, 2018)

Yes,... You should register it with the IMT. It requires going along to one of their offices and you will get a paper that says you can drive with the licence (I think) two years. After that you need to formally exchange the licence.


----------



## Knollbrow (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Steph - many thanks for your reply, appreciate the detail.

I’m about 15km from Odemira (my nearest biggish town) so hopefully there will be an IMT office there.

Cheers


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

You have a choice of registering your UK licence or swapping it for a Portuguese licence & current UK Government advice (on their FB page 'Brits in Portugal) is to swap it for a Portuguese licence......... Because of the uncertainty of what will happen after Brexit.


----------

